
Dear Startups: Fuck Your Nerf Battles - artsandsci
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/dear-startups-fuck-your-nerf-battles
======
NTripleOne
Dear Vice: Fuck your pointless necessity of bringing gender politics into
something which is a non-gendered issue.

